# Low Cost Rescue on/around Long Island NY?



## smalltownjuliet (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello,
I joined this forum a week or two ago when I was researching the breed after being offered a maltese that a friend of the family had to get rid of.
I learned so much about the breed and fell in love. I was so excited about brining the little princess into our home.
Unfortunately for me, but happily for her, the current owner has decided to keep her based on a major life changing event and a move.

While this is great for the doggy, it's very upsetting for me as I had just been convinced that she was a perfect fit for me.

I live in an apartment, (the building is owned by my husband's family so pets are not an issue)
We have 2 cats, 2 rabbits, 1 parakeet, and 1 hamster. (ALL rescues.) We keep the home clean, and I the animals are treated like family. I swear we are not animal "horders"

Hubby and I have basically vowed never to buy an animal either from a pet store or a breeder, not because we don't support RESPONSIBLE breeders, but because there are so many homeless animals we could give so much love to.

I have looked into a few rescue groups, and realized that the cost to rescue a purebred is a little out of our reach. 
We have the financial means to provide food, shelter, toys, and regular vet visits as well as emergency vet visits for our current pets as well as a future one, but hundreds of dollars is just a bit steep (although I completely understand what the money goes towards) 

If any of you know of a maltese in my area that needs a good home but does not have an adoption fee of several hundred dollars, please keep me posted. If you see one in a shelter or on petfinder (which I do check regularly) please let me know.
I do not need a puppy, but I'd like to keep the dog under 3 years of age if possible. 

Thank you for your time, and for all of your amazing stories and photos. If it were not for the members of this site I may not have realized what an amazing dog the Maltese is, or what a perfect fit for my family one would be.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you tried Metropolitan Maltese Rescue? Or Northcentral Maltese Rescue? They're not local but have foster homes throughout the country.

Good luck!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

North Shore Animal League

It's the world's largest no-kill shelter. It's in Port Washington.


----------



## smalltownjuliet (Jul 30, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 9 2008, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617456


> North Shore Animal League
> 
> It's the world's largest no-kill shelter. It's in Port Washington.[/B]


Hubby and I have both had very bad experiences with pets from the NSAL in Port Washington. Neither of us are really comfortable adopting from there at this point. But thank you very much for the suggestion.


----------



## smalltownjuliet (Jul 30, 2008)

QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 9 2008, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617435


> Have you tried Metropolitan Maltese Rescue? Or Northcentral Maltese Rescue? They're not local but have foster homes throughout the country.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I have looked into MMR but not Northcentral Maltese Rescue. I will look into them today. Thank you so much for the suggestion.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

QUOTE (smalltownjuliet @ Aug 9 2008, 12:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617527


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Aug 9 2008, 06:45 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617456





> North Shore Animal League
> 
> It's the world's largest no-kill shelter. It's in Port Washington.[/B]


Hubby and I have both had very bad experiences with pets from the NSAL in Port Washington. Neither of us are really comfortable adopting from there at this point. But thank you very much for the suggestion.
[/B][/QUOTE]


If you don't mind my asking, what kind of bad experiences have you had with this shelter?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

A dog, under 3-years-old, from Northcentral Maltese Rescue, would, more than likely,
have a $300 adoption fee.


----------



## smalltownjuliet (Jul 30, 2008)

QUOTE (smalltownjuliet @ Aug 9 2008, 12:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617529


> QUOTE (Bonnie's Mommie @ Aug 9 2008, 12:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617435





> Have you tried Metropolitan Maltese Rescue? Or Northcentral Maltese Rescue? They're not local but have foster homes throughout the country.
> 
> Good luck![/B]


I have looked into MMR but not Northcentral Maltese Rescue. I will look into them today. Thank you so much for the suggestion.
[/B][/QUOTE]

First, i want to say that i am not against other people using North Shore. I know quite a few people who have gotten an amazing pet from there. 

As for our personal experience, hubby had gotten a kitten from them (years ago) and was told that it was utd on it's shots. The kitten died of distemper a few days later. 
Hubby's family had another experience (with a kitten) where the kitten died of distemper a week later as well. 

In both cases NSAL admitted that the kitten had in fact not been given the distemper shot as they had originally been told, and were actually told that with so many animals coming in and out of the shelter it's understandable that a few would fall through the cracks.


My best friend in high school got a dog from there who also died of distemper a few days after bringing him home. 

Again, this was many years ago, and I have heard nothing but good things about them in recent years, however hubby is uncomfortable adopting from them again, which I can understand.


----------



## smalltownjuliet (Jul 30, 2008)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Aug 9 2008, 03:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=617577


> A dog, under 3-years-old, from Northcentral Maltese Rescue, would, more than likely,
> have a $300 adoption fee.[/B]


After sitting down with my hubby we realized that $300-$500 really isn't bad considering all the money we'd spend on vet bills and spay/neutering and what not.

I'm definitely going to look into both rescue organizations and anywhere else that you (the lovely people of this forum as a whole) suggest.

Thank you for all your patience and help.

I'm so disapointed about the not getting the dog, as I'd already gotten attached, but reading the boards and looking at the photos has be in good spirits and i'm keeping my hopes up for a precious little maltese angel.


----------

